# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Tropical Storm Dorian 2019

## stbartshopper

Looks like it could possibly pass over with strong winds- 75mph sometime on this Tuesday Aug. 27?

----------


## Jim A

Seems one to watch. Just heard on news it may strengthen to a Hurricane (cat 1) as it nears PR on Thursday.

----------


## andynap



----------


## Hawke

Thanks for the good news update.

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks as though all will be fine.

----------


## stbartshopper

Looks like Florida is safe. Hopefully SC and GA will be okay!

----------


## cec1

. . . not so confident about characterizing FL as "safe."  A current map (1:04 PM ET) shows nearly half of the Eastern side of the state in a cone of a category 3 - 4 hurricane, albeit with the "eye" offshore.  Flooding and falling trees would seem to continue to be serious threats.

----------


## amyb

Dennis, hope this passes you by.

----------


## cec1

Thanks, Amy . . . keeping fingers crossed!

----------


## JEK

> . . . not so confident about characterizing FL as "safe."  A current map (1:04 PM ET) shows nearly half of the Eastern side of the state in a cone of a category 3 - 4 hurricane, albeit with the "eye" offshore.  Flooding and falling trees would seem to continue to be serious threats.

----------


## cec1

Thank you, JEK . . . very helpful!

----------


## stbartshopper

Over Abaco and soon Grand Bahama. 185 mph sustained and 200mph gusts and 23 foot storm surge as I write this. Islands are only 3-4 feet above sea level.

----------

